# Horse Abuse Cases



## Painteddreamfarm (Sep 18, 2008)

This happens all to much. Everytime i go and take a look at a horse...I go to find a sane, safe, trail horse... and this is what i find... Skinny, scared, abused, negliected horses. Its happening way to much. And of course i cant just leave them there so they end up with me  Here are a few of the ones i have recently had at my place....

*Wackem Bruno*
Before:
















After:

















*Ashley*
Before:
















After:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Good for you for giving those horses and chance! Alot of my horses have been rescued horses!


----------



## pocket-pixie (Oct 2, 2008)

First of all you need a huge thanks to taking the horses in and showing them the love they are craving. I have delt with alot of rescue horses in the past and each and every one of them have just needed love and attention to help them come back. In all my time i have never lost a horse to malnutrition or being beaten but it just shows you how some people can act to horses and its disgusting. Weldone for looking after them.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

I think this should be taken privately and not aired on a public forum.


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow.:shock:





Just wanted to say to the OP, thanx for rescueing those horses. I do rescues too, have done 3 just this past year, not to mention the 2 rescues I still own.

There has been nothing more fullfilling to me than rescue, more than showing or even training is to see them come back. If I won the lottery, I would set up a huge sanctuary, and set up to fund-raising for it, and have it for wild and 'dangerous' horses, and I have alot of business ideas that could help sustain it as well. But alas, I lack the initial capital.


----------



## QtrHorse (Oct 13, 2008)

I notice a lot of talk about personal rescues and I say thank you to those that do it and it is so great for the horses. I do have a question about it.
When you go to see a horse and it is in that type of condition aren't the authorities such as the police and SPA involved? The body condition of the horse in the top picture screams abuse and neglect of a criminal nature.
I am a witness in a criminal abuse case here and the animals in question were not as emaciated as the one in the photo. Are you able to rescue a horse there without going through proper legal chanels? Do you just buy it? Are the people who are responsible for the horse held accountable? Do you have rescue associations that you work with?
I just seems to me that the owners are liable for criminal charges allowing an animal to get into that condition. The fact that they can have animals just is amazing.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

there are some very serious allegations going on in here and i ask everyone to remember that personal grievances shouldnt be aired on a public forum. 

i ask all members to consider their replies carefully while we attempt to get to the bottom of this matter


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

QtrHorse said:


> I notice a lot of talk about personal rescues and I say thank you to those that do it and it is so great for the horses. I do have a question about it.
> When you go to see a horse and it is in that type of condition aren't the authorities such as the police and SPA involved? The body condition of the horse in the top picture screams abuse and neglect of a criminal nature.
> I am a witness in a criminal abuse case here and the animals in question were not as emaciated as the one in the photo. Are you able to rescue a horse there without going through proper legal chanels? Do you just buy it? Are the people who are responsible for the horse held accountable? Do you have rescue associations that you work with?
> I just seems to me that the owners are liable for criminal charges allowing an animal to get into that condition. The fact that they can have animals just is amazing.


i do have to agree that the horse in the top picture looks as though it has been neglected for longer than a few months

i have 3 rescues. the worst of them was my 15 year old tb mare. she looked worse than that first horse. no authorities were involved i just approached the owner and asked if i could take her. going through a rescue centre or adoption program isnt the only way to save such horses. many times the horse has slipped through the cracks so to speak. sad, but true


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

The worse off one I ever had started off as supposedly someone boarding their horse with me. She worked with my hubby and asked him if he would board a horse, and gave us this long sob story about supporting her son all alone, and all this, so we were only gonna charge her for feed, and let her temporarily board while she got her financial ducks together. She showed up in the middle of the nite, my hubby helped take the horse off the trailer (I was in bed) and the next morning the worse OTTB bag of bones in a blanket I had EVER seen was quivering in my round pen. The 'owner' did not leave money or feed, and didn't even show back up for over a month, and then had one bag of feed with her. I cussed her out, I couldn't help it, and she expressed frustration over what to do, and I told her I would nurse the horse back to health but she had to turn her over (I wasn't gonna invest in saving the horse only to let it go back to an obviously irresponsible owner.) She agreed, and I had a horse in even worse shape than the one pictured in the OP. I tried for 5 months to get weight on her, and I did but slowly. I work with USERL, and eventually got them to take her in and she was immediately adopted by the lady that had the rehab barn and I recently got pics from one of the barn workers, the horse is SO fat and shiny I cried like a baby to see the pics of her. I was so afraid I was gonna bury her, I thought she was too far gone, and she is livin it up at the Horsey Hilton, a spoiled and pampered princess now, God bless her. I can't post pics of her, but I could literally see EVERY bone in her spine, and that was thru the rain rot. It was BAD. My hubby said I went white faced when I saw her, I was so mad. But her story is having the happiest of endings. I live for that now.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I removed a post by a new member who made an accusation. I asked the member to substantiate the claim.


----------



## Kincsem (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a skin and bones mare 18 years ago that was part of a herd of starving horses. She is 33 now. She got all the grass she could eat and she ate 24/7 for 2 days + 14% protein horse feed and later hay. Also got another mare not quite as bad and a stallion who was bought by the kill buyer and was on her trailer. When I found where he was going I paid her extra over her bid and took him home also. He was not thin. I got him gelded. www.pet-abuse.com lists convicted animal abusers of all kinds. Somebody in the county I live in got convicted 3 times starting in the 1980's. The third time they finally forbade him to ever own any horses ever again. He had locked some of the horses in stalls and nailed the doors shut and they were dead and there were emaciated ones outside. I do not know if that case got listed or not.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, that is an amazing transformation. Good for you taking those horses in.  I hate seeing when something like that happens to a good horse.


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i think its awsome that these horse get a second chance anyone that has the heart to take them on is just a wonderful person in my book . the horses deserve a second chance by all means


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Could it be some of these horses are for sale because the owner came across hard times (especially in this economy) and can no longer care for them and so is selling them? Its not a 100% excuse, but atleast some of these owners are selling them instead of just hiding them out back until the horse starves to death - which has happened locally a lot. 

It can take a while to sell a horse right now and many of the rescues are so full they aren't taking on any more horses. This area has actually gotten a little bit better with it with the opening of the Humane Center. They will put horses down like a regular shelter for cats and dogs when they get too full or are otherwise unadoptable, but at least they have a chance and they aren't allowed to starve. It was real bad in this area before people had that option.


----------

